# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  مودم وایمکس و امنیت(پسورد مودم به حالت اول برمیگرده)

## ashkan

سلام،
چند ماهی میشه که من یک مشکل با مودم وایمکس ایرانسل دارم.نوع مودم bm632w است.
قضیه از آنجا شروع شد که در یکی از فرومها روشی رو برای دسترسی(هر چند محدود) به یک مودم با حدس ip ورنج آن مطرح کرد که واقعاً برای هکرها کارائی داره.از این رو وارد تنظیمات مودم از طریق ip آن شدم وسطح دسترسی telnet,cwmp رو محدود کردم.همچنین firewall را روی حداکثرقراردادم.منظورم firewall خود مودم است.

مشکل من اینجاست که با هر بار خاموش و روشن کردن مودم پسورد خود دستگاه به حالت اولیه admin admin بر میگرده.
همچنین قسمت cwmp که به حالت پیشفرض خودش که یک ip هست بر میگرده.قسمت firewall خود مودم هم روی low قرار میگیره که بدترین حالت ممکن هست.و فقط همین 3 قسمت هستند که تغییر میکنند واگر تغییری در قسمتهای دیگه بدم اون تغییر باقی میمونه.

توضیح cwmp: توسط این قسمت که دارای رمز و ip جداگانه است مرکز سرویس دهنده میتواند به مودم دسترسی داشته یا آنرا تست کند یا upgrade نمایید.در قسمت upgrade firmware مودم هم همین قسمت cwmp وجود داره که firmware رو upgrade میکنه.

توی نت خیلی جستجو کردم که تنها 2 یا 3 مورد دیدم که مشکل من رو دارند.
مثلاً اینجا: http://forum.persiantools.com/t14311.../index120.html
و نتونستم از طریق اونها مشکلم رو حل کنم.

تو سایتهای مختلف خارجی وایرانی جهت نوع مودم وامنیت آن جستجو کردم وچیزی پیدا نکردم.

باایرانسل چندین بار تماس گرفتم ولی یا اطلاعی نداشتند یا تکذیب میکردند یا پاسخهای نامربوط میدادند.
مودم رو upgrade کردم واز firmware ها مختلف استفاده کردم وتاثیری نکرد.restore default و reset خوب معلومه که همون ایتدا تست کردم واز پسوردهای طولانی با کاراکترهای مختلف استفاده کردم ونشد وهمین الان هم با هر بار خاموش وروشن کردن این 3 قسمت به حالت اول برمیگرده.

حال از دوستان اگر کسی تجربه ای داره یا راه حلی میدونه مطرح کنه.

----------


## Mask

مودمتون خرابه. زیاد تلاش نکنید. باید تعویض بشه.

----------


## ashkan

یعنی فقط همین قسمت پسوردش که بر میگرده به حالت قبل و CWMP و FIREWALL خرابه؟!
بعید میدونم.
الان هم دارم ازش استفاده میکنم و برای اینترنت مشکلی نداره.فقط همین قسمتهای امنیتیش مورد داره.

----------


## hamid-nic

احتمالاً باتری داخلی خود مودم درست کارش را انجام نمی ده که باید تعویض بشه .

----------


## ashkan

مودم نو هست.
همونطور که در بالا نوشتم تغییرات دیگه از جمله تغییر ip یا wifi یا هر قسمت دیگه رو که تغییر میدم مشکلی نداره و save میمونه.
فقط همین 3 قسمت هست که reset میشه.
کسی اگر میتونه قسمت cwmp رو تغییر بده وهمینجا نتیجه رو بزاره.

----------


## hamid-nic

> مودم نو هست.
> همونطور که در بالا نوشتم تغییرات دیگه از جمله تغییر ip یا wifi یا هر قسمت دیگه رو که تغییر میدم مشکلی نداره و save میمونه.
> فقط همین 3 قسمت هست که reset میشه.
> کسی اگر میتونه قسمت cwmp رو تغییر بده وهمینجا نتیجه رو بزاره.


 شما تمام تنظیمات را به حالت پیش فرض کارخانه در آورید ببینید چی میشه ؟ آیا هنوز مشکل وجود داره یا نه ؟

----------

